# Pigeon Offspring



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello to you all. I would like to ask a single question. Do pigeon offspring always end up being smaller compared to their parents? I have this pair of pigeons which are big , (you'd have trouble holding them by one hand) I've been really excited about the result but when their squab finally reached about a month and a half , well , It seems a bit too far to their size.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Kinda early to tell. Should continue to build up initially until first molt, voice breaking and other signs of 'young adulthood'. The fanciers could tell you more, but from what I see 3 - 6 months would give a better idea. If they are racing birds, I'd suggest they still have a lot of muscle development to do, also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John_D said:


> Kinda early to tell. Should continue to build up initially until first molt, voice breaking and other signs of 'young adulthood'. The fanciers could tell you more, but from what I see 3 - 6 months would give a better idea. If they are racing birds, I'd suggest they still have a lot of muscle development to do, also.



Agree with John.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh. So I see. I dont even know how to train my pigeons anymore. After I let them out the loft (they've been with me for 2 months) they wont seem to go back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to train them on coming back in. You should have a signal when you feed, like shaking a can of corn, or a couple of pennies in it. You let them out hungry, and when you shake the can, then they know you are going to put food down for them, inside. This should give them the incentive to come back in. Just make sure to feed them inside when they do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Youngsters are strong on the wing once they get around 2 months of age, you start training at 4 weeks. Training begins in the coop, getting them used to hearing the shaking seed can or other noise, just before they get fed, do this for several weeks before releasing them thru the enclosed training trap. Once they know how to go thru the enclosed training trap and go inside quickly when they hear the shaking of seed can, then you can start allowing them outside without the enclosure on the training trap. When release for first time just let them get used to their surroundings and they may even trap, then shake can to get them inside. NEVER FEED before releasing them as hunger is the motivator. *


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies  .The only problem is when you do release them hungry, everyone will do whatever it takes to get them, feed them or whatever. I have lost pigeons because of them.  I also have this pigeon that whenever I try to release him , he wont fly off he just stays at the roof. I tried to throw him in mid air (gently) but he wont fly off. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DarrehL said:


> Thank you all for the replies  .The only problem is when you do release them hungry, *everyone will do whatever it takes to get them, feed them or whatever. I have lost pigeons because of them. :
> 
> **( I also have this pigeon that whenever I try to release him , he wont fly off he just stays at the roof. I tried to throw him in mid air (gently) but he wont fly off. Any suggestions guys?


** Could you clarify...what do you mean by "everyone will do whatever it takes to get them, feed them or whatever"...you mean get them inside the coop? Well...that is the 1st priority, is to get them trapping...later...flying and then trapping.

** Do you release this bird with others? Pigeons learning to trap and home should always be released in a group of youngsters 6 to 12 of the same age, its like a school and they are learning together and need to be together. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> ** Could you clarify...what do you mean by "everyone will do whatever it takes to get them, feed them or whatever"...you mean get them inside the coop? Well...that is the 1st priority, is to get them trapping...later...flying and then trapping.
> 
> ** Do you release this bird with others? Pigeons learning to trap and home should always be released in a group of youngsters 6 to 12 of the same age, its like a school and they are learning together and need to be together. *


Sky, I think he means that other people will feed them in order to catch them and steal them from him.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah. That is the problem with fanciers here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! That is frustrating...and


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, that is how you do it.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Well , I lost one of my pigeons today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Care to explain?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Well , I actually released him 3x already and hasnt failed to go back. I did release him again , When I got to check on my loft , he wasn't there anymore


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow. Just wow. I lost my pigeon owl the day before yesterday and lost two more today. Can anyone help me out here? They came inside of our backyard and then snathced them at midnight. Those were my beloved pigeons they couldnt afford to buy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear that.

Are they not inside a predator proof enclosure? If a human didn't steal them, then any kind of predator can get inside any opening larger then a 1/4 to 1/2". do you have any holes or opening to the outside world in your coop? *


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure we made it Predator proof. People here are just really desperate for money for drugs. This happens a lot to many fanciers and breeders here. There was one time where they used a slingahot with rock as ammunition and tried to hit my pigeons. They were succesful then after a while showed to me oh how pitiful were the condition. I COULDNT EVEN IDENTIFY MY OWN PIGEON. They wanted to return the Pigeon to me In exchange for money


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a bunch of sick people! Sad that a bird or animals life means so little to them. But then human life doesn't mean much to people like that either.
Why do you bother keeping birds?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DarrehL said:


> I'm pretty sure we made it Predator proof. People here are just really desperate for money for drugs. This happens a lot to many fanciers and breeders here. There was one time where they used a slingahot with rock as ammunition and tried to hit my pigeons. They were succesful then after a while showed to me oh how pitiful were the condition. I COULDNT EVEN IDENTIFY MY OWN PIGEON. They wanted to return the Pigeon to me In exchange for money


  .....................

I wouldn't even own pigeons if things are so bad..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> .....................
> 
> I wouldn't even own pigeons if things are so bad..


No.........I wouldn't either.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

So I finally got the one who stole my pigeons. HE WAS A CHILD. 12 years old to be exact. Though we found a lot of evidence , He still kept on denying. He managed to steal 5 of my Pigeons and only 3 was recovered. Shame on that child and also to their parents. I keep birds because I love them. I am now making even a bigger coop with locks and hope this wont happen again.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

One last question. If I breed my Pigeon owl to a normal pigeon , is it possible to get a pure pigeon owl? Many of the fanciers said that It was possible and they have tried it. It it true? Most fanciers here cant be trusted


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless you breed 2 of the same kind, you will get a mix. Could look like either parent, or neither one.


----------

